# Keep getting scheduled on days I'm not available.



## Txstyleinboundga (Jun 17, 2022)

I have 2 days a week that I'm not available due to medical treatments. I have those days off in the system, yet I keep getting scheduled on 1 or both of those days each week. I've discussed with my TL, ETL, and HR but it keeps happening. How can they do this if it was approved in the system?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2022)

Check your availability & remind your tl & etl about it.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2022)

It is possible that you have a set schedule for those days, and they haven't deleted it. Ask for the days off on Mytime for the next few months.  A good reminder for them, and that will show up on the schedule when they write it.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Jun 17, 2022)

Yetive said:


> It is possible that you have a set schedule for those days, and they haven't deleted it. Ask for the days off on Mytime for the next few months.  A good reminder for them, and that will show up on the schedule when they write it.


Thank you. I will do that.


----------

